# How to safely drive for Lyft and Uber at the same time



## Beandriver (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Ridesharers

This is a tutorial on how to drive for uber and lyft at the same time safely.

Enjoy


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

TL/DR

Whaddaya mean, safely? Just pack a hammer, son


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Lyft's app forces you to multitask while driving & they have a ridiculous insurance deductible of $2500.
There's nothing safe about driving for Lyft.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can safely do both by downloading a free app called Mystro.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Beandriver said:


> Hi Ridesharers
> 
> This is a tutorial on how to drive for uber and lyft at the same time safely.
> 
> Enjoy


https://uberpeople.net/threads/did-lyft.161514/#post-2409311


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

When it works


Woohaa said:


> You can safely do both by downloading a free app called Mystro.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You can safely do both by downloading a free app called Mystro.


I did -- but can't register for the service without some code.

No confirmation email, no website, no help. I'd like to try it, but unable to.

And...to be perfectly honest, I don't find managing the two apps to be a big deal. It just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I did -- but can't register for the service without some code.


The code I used is RSGB3171



KMANDERSON said:


> When it works


I've never had an issue with it. What's it doing when you log in?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You can safely do both by downloading a free app called Mystro.


I stopped using Mystro. It cost me my place in the airport queue once. Got to #1, it took Uber offline, online back to #62. Ininstall app.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Just use two phones.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I did -- but can't register for the service without some code.
> 
> No confirmation email, no website, no help. I'd like to try it, but unable to.
> 
> And...to be perfectly honest, I don't find managing the two apps to be a big deal. It just takes a little getting used to.


I signed up to be notified when Mystro is available for iOS but haven't heard anything yet.

When I have Lyft running in the background it still gets pings with sound, if Uber is behind ANYTHING I get a silent pop-up notification so if I'm not really paying attention or keeping Uber in front of everything I sometimes miss pings. Anyone else have that problem or preferably the solution?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> The code I used is RSGB3171
> 
> I've never had an issue with it. What's it doing when you log in?


Yeah but I got to test it out


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> Just use two phones.


That's how I do it, actually an iPhone and an iPod. Works great can see and hear the pings of each on separate devices. Makes it easy to go offline with one while the other is pinging.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You can safely do both by downloading a free app called Mystro.


I wish you Jokers would quit pushing that Mystro app. It is most likely developed by Uber. I downloaded it and not only does it not work it suppresses requests and generally screws up your phone. Anybody who keeps pushing this piece of crap probably works for Uber.



Beandriver said:


> Hi Ridesharers
> 
> This is a tutorial on how to drive for uber and lyft at the same time safely.
> 
> Enjoy


You have to love these guys that make driving Uber and Lyft so complicated. A chimpanzee with an old car and a cell phone that barely works can do this job.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

I use two.... Fingers
And one phone it's not that hard to just go offline after taking a ping from the competition. 
Besides I am my own filter, I want to see whatever the apps throw at me and then decide which to take as sometimes I'm in the mood for a pool cancellation fee or something like that.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> I wish you Jokers would quit pushing that Mystro app. It is most likely developed by Uber. I downloaded it and not only does it not work it suppresses requests and generally screws up your phone. Anybody who keeps pushing this piece of crap probably works for Uber.


Egads! I've been discovered! I do work for Uber. Now take a bow, Kojak. Then work on fixing those Mystro settings. Really isn't that difficult.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> A chimpanzee with an old car and a cell phone that barely works can do this job.


Thank you, I thought no one even noticed!


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> A chimpanzee with an old car and a cell phone that barely works can do this job.





PrestonT said:


> Thank you, I thought no one even noticed!


You were spotted heading to the airport staging lot.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

What I wanna' be when I grow up.


----------

